# Westinghouse 42" LCD and Yamaha soundbar help!!



## HaloDamien (Feb 23, 2010)

I just bought a new home theater system and need some help getting it to fully work. I have my 360 hooked to my tv through hdmi and I am wanting the sound to go from my tv to my surround through digital audio. I have it all hooked up and for some reason it wont work. I also have my computer hooked to my tv through vga and a regular audio jack and it comes through my surround just fine. Why isn't my xbox sound going to it? Any help would be appreciated and awarded +rep.


This is the back of my receiver. The blue cord is the digital audio cable. It is the only input for it that it has.









This is where the hdmi and digital audio cable plug into the back of my tv. Ive tried switching hdmi ports, but nothing works.









Is this just not supported? I don't see why the hdmi audio can't be sent back out of the tv through the digital audio when it can be sent back out with analog. Please, any help would be appreciated.


----------

